# Interactive Snake Game



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is on the same site where we found the Interactive Spider game a while ago. Just an easy mindless little game to while away an idle hour at work All you have to do is eat mice and not run into yourself.

http://www.onemotion.com/flash/snake-game/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And I hate when I let the snake bite itself - "Game over, man!"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I did well my first try and got something like 2,500 pts.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like how the snake moves.But I keep dying when I get too long :9


----------

